# Which Snails are bad for your planted tank?



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

I've read that some are good and some are bad for your planted tanks...but i'm getting a lot of controversial information about the type of snails. Can anyone help me out?

Thank you!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

My tylo snails eat almost every plant I put in with them. 


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

Ramshorn and Pond snails


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

pretty sure apple snails belong to the bad category too.

MTS, nerites, and assassins are probably the only good ones...


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Ramshorn snails don't harm plants, in my experience. I have tons in my planted tanks. Pond snails do eat plants.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

In my experience Malaysian trumpet snails are the best thing for planted tanks, they are able to aerate your substrate without damaging root systems and do not eat living plant matter.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

All snails are great for planted tanks. They are everywhere in the natural ecosystem.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

shadow_cruiser said:


> Ramshorn and Pond snails


Ramshorn snails are plant safe. Some small pond snails are also safe, it depends on which one you're taking about.
The following popular hobby snails are plant safe: MTS (Malaysian trumpet snails), ramshorn and rabbit snails (Sulewasi snails).
Some apply snails are plant safe, but the ones that eat plants can mow down an entire 4 ft tank in 1 month.
For more information and fact, check out this site: http://www.applesnail.net/

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

My Sulawesi rabbit snails eat almost every plant I put in with them. The only thing they haven't eaten is hornwort. 


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

oh man lol...i'm still getting a lot of contradicting info...maybe i'll just go with no snails at all...


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

matti2uude said:


> My Sulawesi rabbit snails eat almost every plant I put in with them. The only thing they haven't eaten is hornwort.


I think it's because you aren't feeding them the right kind of food. Yes, I have heard that they will much on plants if there isn't any food for them to eat. But usually do well on pleco food.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> I think it's because you aren't feeding them the right kind of food. Yes, I have heard that they will much on plants if there isn't any food for them to eat. But usually do well on pleco food.


Really? Because I give them fresh veggies every day and I have lots of baby snails. They still eat the plants I put in just like the veggies. They seem to like snow peas the best.

Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Matti2uude is right, rabbit snails (aka Sulawesi snails) eat most types of aquatic plants (hence the name "rabbit snails"). In my experience, they didn't touch the hornwort or mosses though. 

And for planted-tank friendly snails, I'd look into red ramshorns, malaysian trumpets (MTS), mystery snails and some types of pond snails.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Hmm, I know that they eat sweet plants. The vegetables that human eat, but not the underwater plants, which have a bitter taste to it. It's a matter of giving them a better choice of food. But still you have me wondering now.
I know that tobalman have succesfully breed his organge rabbit snails very well. He keeps them in his zebra pleco tank. I don't recall him having any plants in the tank. I'll ask him what he feeds ...
Also, mystery snails covers a big range of snails. Some do eat plants at an alarming rate. See the link I post on page 2.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## mkblitz (Oct 12, 2011)

How can I ID them? Is there a general site with good info? I got some mystery snails... didn't see them in the bag but I might have got them through Big Als.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Also, mystery snails covers a big range of snails. Some do eat plants at an alarming rate. See the link I post on page 2.


pomacea cana, are the ones that eat plants as well as haustrams both are similar looking. They are also get the size of a peach. The cana sometimes show up in the lfs as giant mystery snails. Haustrams were never sold in the lfs but were in the hobby a few years back.
pomacea diffusa or formerly bridgesi which are the ones golf ball when full grown found in purple, blue, ivory, gold, & black and typically sold as mystery snails do not eat plants they will however munch on dead or dying leaves.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

love the trumpet snails


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Pamelajo said:


> pomacea cana, are the ones that eat plants as well as haustrams both are similar looking. They are also get the size of a peach. The cana sometimes show up in the lfs as giant mystery snails. Haustrams were never sold in the lfs but were in the hobby a few years back.
> pomacea diffusa or formerly bridgesi which are the ones golf ball when full grown found in purple, blue, ivory, gold, & black and typically sold as mystery snails do not eat plants they will however munch on dead or dying leaves.


Thanks Pam. Do you have any going for you? I really like to get some blue, purple and ivory.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*snails*

I have MTS and assasins no probs with my planted tanks 
Cheers 
Tom


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Thanks Pam. Do you have any going for you? I really like to get some blue, purple and ivory.


I have very little at the moment unfortunately just golds, hoping to get some more soon and start breeding again. It is so hard to find good healthy ones. I had something go through one tank and kill most of them, thinking it came from some pest snails as they started dying first.


----------



## tankies (Feb 1, 2012)

MTS. period!!! That is if you are going to choose one type


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

tankies said:


> MTS. period!!! That is if you are going to choose one type


mts are probably the best snail you could have in a planted tank they will not eat any living plants and will safely aerate your root systems.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

mrobson said:


> mts are probably the best snail you could have in a planted tank they will not eat any living plants and will safely aerate your root systems.


MTS snails?


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

manhtu said:


> MTS snails?


Malaysian trumpet snails


----------

